# Garmin 76CSX



## BigDan (Apr 10, 2003)

I have a friend that bought a lot in Hawaii. He gave me the corner coordinates and I am attempting to load them in my 76CSX so that when we get there we can walk the property lines. When I load one and hit enter it puts the point at my current location. I think the device is capable, anyone know the proceedure?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Press the "Mark" key...............the page that appears has the latitude and longitude for your "current location". Use the pad to scroll to and highlight the latitude and longitude portion and hit "ENTER". You can now enter the "NEW" coordinates one digit at a time. When done select OK, and then scroll down to the bottom of that page and select "OK" (it may be "SAVE").

You can also use the pad to rename that waypoint.......scrool to the waypoint name (usually a default number) at the top of the page, hit "ENTER" and edit the name and select "OK".

You can edit any information on a waypoint page, even after it has been saved.

Steve


----------



## BigDan (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks, Steve


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Good luck.....I just bought 60 acres and had the corners surveyed.

I then loaded those corners into my Garmin Map76 and download them into my Garmin topo maps program, connected the points and added waypoints along those lines. The points were off by approx. 20 feet.

Upon digging up info and confirming with the surveyor, the handheld GPS's can be off by 20-30 feet. Close enough for most outdoor activities but not accurate enough to plot property lines.

The surveyor stated that the GPS units they use are $20K +.

Surveyor is doing more work for me next week.

Hope this helped,
Pat


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

10-30 foot accuracy for a handheld consumer GPS is all one could ever expect. 

I marked my property corners on my GPS as well (at the surveyed corner posts)...........I don't expect it to be as accurate as a survey, but it gives me an idea where the line is.

I believe the OP only wanted to walk the property lines, and not find the exact line.

Last week they used GPS (the expensive ones) to survey my neighbors lot. Talked to the guy, and he says even those are not 100%...........said they expect to get within 6 inches. When he found a corner and dug it up there were already 3 posts in the ground from previous surveys......they were within 12 inches of each other. He also told me that they have "standard starting points" that were set long ago, and it depends on which one you start from as to where you end up.

Steve

The last survey done is considered to be the legal one........if a property owner doesn't like it, they can pay for another.


----------

